# Installing GDB..



## Lorota (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi guys, I tried to install gdb on my OS X Lion (10.7), but I couldn't..
I downloaded gdb and when I try to run _configure_, it doesn't work, it appears:

new-host:gdb-7.4 lorota$ ./configure
checking build system type... i386-apple-darwin11.3.0
checking host system type... i386-apple-darwin11.3.0
checking target system type... i386-apple-darwin11.3.0
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether ln works... yes
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... no
checking for awk... awk
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl.exe... no
configure: error: in `/Users/lorota/downloads/gdb-7.4':
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
See `config.log' for more details.

Someone can help me, please!? Tks..


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 2, 2012)

Why not just use the GDB that is installed with Xcode?


----------



## Lorota (Apr 2, 2012)

I've installed Xcode 4, but it seems that doesn't install gbd..
because when I type gbd at terminal it appears: "command not found"..


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe something in your Xcode work settings? I don't have Xcode at this location, so I can't check that, but in Xcode 4 the working directory settings is under Scheme Settings.
Does that show you the execution path for GDB?


----------



## Lorota (Apr 2, 2012)

I couldn't find the working directory settings..
I couldn't find the execution path for gdb!
:/


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not sure how all that would be named in Xcode, but did you find Scheme Settings in Xcode?


----------

